# TJ Ford can jump through the roof!



## adbad

Look at this video (post #9) 


http://www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~platinum/Hoopstv.htm

I just wanted you guys to see the type of athlete T.J. is. Scroll down to the "Wannabe Stars" video and watch him in the dunk contest (he is #7). The video is about 3 min. long but it has a lot of cool clips in it. Keep in mind that this was in high school and his vertical has gone up since then (oh yeah, and he's maybe 5'11").


----------



## MikeIsGood

I believe his official NBA measurement is 6 foot, but he might have been 5'11 back when this was shot. He has a huge verticle and he dunked the ball many times while at Texas. He had a couple incredible dunks, one being a putback slam after a missed shot.


----------



## Slasher

Why are the first couple of links to downlaod those movies not working?


----------



## futuristxen

Remember AI when he was at georgetown? That kid could and would dunk on anyone.

Even his first year in the league he still dunked quite a bit.

But I think after awhile when you're that height you just would rather lay it in when you can.


----------

